# Eska Manual 3.0HP to 7.5HP



## robr3004 (Jun 20, 2010)

Anyone out there have the Eska 3.0 to 7.5 HP repair manual? I have a 1978 Gamefisher 3.5HP engine. It's been sitting a long time, but it seems to have good compression when I pull the starter. Started tearing it down tonight and plan to rebuild it as long as I don't need any expensive parts.


----------



## skimsucka (Jun 21, 2010)

Don't have a manual but I rebuilt my 7hp '73 Eska head gasket full carb kit new fuel lines filter and on/off valve and a spark plug , cleaned coil contacts and wires and flushed lower unit oil and new gasket . It started 2nd pull and has been running great i got it for 50$ There very simple what info are you interested in a manual ?


----------



## robr3004 (Jun 21, 2010)

Since this is my first time working on a motor, figured it would be good to have the manual to guide me through the rebuild. I found a manual on ebay for $15, just figured I'd check on here first before I buy.

Thanks for the info, That gives me an idea of what I should be cleaning up. Only problem I seem to have now is I can't get the Flywheel off to to clean up the parts underneath. Beside the nut on top of the flywheel, is there anything else holding it on? I even used a rubber mallot to try and loosen it. For now I sprayed the area of the nut with PB Blaster and let it sit overnight in an attempt to loosen it up. I'll have some pictures to post later.

Also, where did you order replacement parts? I see sears has some, but figured there are probably better sources for parts.


----------



## bm3dufner (Jan 11, 2011)

You need a flywheel puller. You should be able to rent one from autozone or napa. when it comes free it will pop. It scared the tar out of me the first time. just take the nut off, attach the puller and then use a wrench to tighten the puller, good luck.
I have a 7.5 and a 15hp gamefisher they are pretty easy to work on. make sure and check the impeller before you run the motor!


----------



## Jim (Mar 14, 2011)

Did you get these? Did we talk about this? Im losing my mind. :LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 22, 2011)

i wish i would have known about this site when i had my 1974 eska 5hp. i may still have it if i did. fortunately all mine needed was a carb cleaning and a fuel line. and someone made me an offer i couldnt refuse.


----------



## countryboy210 (Mar 22, 2011)

This Guy On eBay Seems To Have Most Everything "Eska".

https://motors.shop.ebay.com/merchant/eskaman2008_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_ipgZ

I Found Him While Looking For Parts For My 15HP Eska Twin. I Have Not Bid On Anything He Has Yet, But His Feedback Is A Respectable 99.4% Tonight.

I Do Not Know Him, Just Passing This Along.


----------

